# Moving Home.



## megachops (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

I've been searching the internet for advice and tips on moving back to Canada and theres nothing really specific so I thought i'd come here and ask your general advice on what I should do.

a little bit more info about myself. I'm 24 years old and have duel citizenship with Britain and Canada. I moved to Canada when I was 4 years old with my family as my father had gotten a job there. at the age of 14 I again moved with my family to the US since my father relocated to his companies HQ. I now live in Tucson, AZ. Essentially i've never really been happy here and I want to move back to the place, that I consider home, Canada. However I'm a little nervous/unsure how to go about doing it as this will be the first time I move to another country on my own. Thus far I've renewed my Canadian Passport and also received a new Social Insurance Card. 

I used to live in Cambridge, Ontario (kitchern/waterloo/guelph area) and I've been debating if i should move back to that area or the GTA. Also I was curious if any other cities in the country were a good place to live. Honestly I'm not worried about the area, i just want to get back into the country.

Also I'm a Graphic Designer with 7 years experience and a BA from the University of Arizona however I've been having a hard time getting responses from Canadian companies when I submit my resume as I assume it's because I'm currently residing in the US. any advice on trying to land a job before I move or would it be better to move first then get a job. If that's the case roughly how much should I look to save before moving?

also anything else I should be aware off that would make this process as smooth as possible?

thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Sir, 
My advice is that you just DO IT - do not hesitate or you'll get cold feet. Springtime is the best time to move as the weather is softening (Ontario/Quebec) and jobs are fluttering about. If you moved to Toronto you would find a plethora of jobs waiting for you - maybe not in you field - but something that will get you on your feet. Toronto is an enconomic boomtown right now - good salaries and opportunities. One hint: most really good jobs in Canada - especially BC/ONT/QC are obtained by word of mouth and networking; don't expect to land the "dream job" surfing _teh internets_. Get out there and find it (and get motivated). On the line: show up to companies with your resume (7 years experience and B.A. is quite a seller) and speak to managers, department heads and art directors.

N.B. My wife is a graphic artist/designer (in Montreal, QC) and has worked in the industry for 14-15 years. Montreal has many, many opportunities in this work field - and contrary to popular belief, you do not need to speak French to live in Montreal (in the _province_ du QC -yes.) Computer software companies are the newest industry in MTL - and the market is mostly small-medium sized media/advertising companies.

How much cash do you need for a liveable move? If you are alone, figure on $3K as a survival pillow for one-two months. Rent in GTO is 1000+/mth for a rat-trap - Montreal 450+/mth for the same. Forget Vancouver asrents are idiotic ($1800+/mth for a used Cornflake-box sized hovel) and keep growing each year. 

One final word of warning - Toronto (GMT) has samefully developped into what one would consider a messy, ugly, city-sprawl. It doesn't seem to stop growing, due to very poor urban management, and compared to Montreal, Vancouver and Halifax (not ot mention Quebec City, the most beautiful, oldest and historic city in all of North-Amaerica) - Hogtown lacks any real Canadian identity - it's more like a newer-suburban style US city in moral and cultural sensibility. Apparently this is also happeneing in Calgary, Alberta. However, many people seem to be moving out there now . . .


----------



## megachops (Mar 4, 2008)

DTHOMAS said:


> Sir,
> My advice is that you just DO IT - do not hesitate or you'll get cold feet. Springtime is the best time to move as the weather is softening (Ontario/Quebec) and jobs are fluttering about. If you moved to Toronto you would find a plethora of jobs waiting for you - maybe not in you field - but something that will get you on your feet. Toronto is an enconomic boomtown right now - good salaries and opportunities. One hint: most really good jobs in Canada - especially BC/ONT/QC are obtained by word of mouth and networking; don't expect to land the "dream job" surfing _teh internets_. Get out there and find it (and get motivated). On the line: show up to companies with your resume (7 years experience and B.A. is quite a seller) and speak to managers, department heads and art directors.
> 
> N.B. My wife is a graphic artist/designer (in Montreal, QC) and has worked in the industry for 14-15 years. Montreal has many, many opportunities in this work field - and contrary to popular belief, you do not need to speak French to live in Montreal (in the _province_ du QC -yes.) Computer software companies are the newest industry in MTL - and the market is mostly small-medium sized media/advertising companies.
> ...


hey thanks for the info! really appreciate it.

Good news, got a job offer yesterday from a graphic design company in ontario and i'm going to take it. just need some cash to move and i'm good to go!

thanks again!


----------

